# wiimote trying to use as mouse

## ipm2404

I am trying to get my wiimote to be used as a pointer in X. I use fluxbox and have cwiid installed.

Bluetooth seems to work fine, and the wiimote seems to work as a pointer with the wminput acc.so plugin. 

As soon as I switch to the ir plugin I get no pointer responce. 

Under wmgui the ir subsection notices the ir source above the monitor.

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "X.org Configured"

    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice     "Wiimote" "AlwaysCore"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Wiimote"

        Driver          "evdev"

        Option          "Name"          "Nintendo Wiimote"

EndSection

Can anyone help?

----------

## Rexilion

Why switch to the "ir plugin"? It seems like you are trying to talk IR with a bluetooth device. Or am I completely missing the point here?

----------

## Ant P.

 *Rexilion wrote:*   

> Why switch to the "ir plugin"? It seems like you are trying to talk IR with a bluetooth device. Or am I completely missing the point here?

 

The latter. "ir plugin" is for using the infrared camera on the controller for mouse movement instead of the accelerometer.

----------

